# Soulcraft Royale



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

Just getting back to the new style RBR forums. I got the Soulcraft last fall, and think I posted pics in the old forums.....don't recall. Anyway, after almost 2000 miles I'm still loving it. Custom sizing for perfect fit, sweet charcoal paint, '03 Record, Thomson stem & post, Aliante saddle, etc. Looking into some new wheels - those new Eurus Carbon wheels would look sweet, but my more practical self says skip the fancy stuff and just build some good ole' 32 spoke wheels. 

Now let's see if I can successfully post a picture............

Randy


----------



## FORT-Cyclist (Jan 19, 2003)

what about a stem parallel to the top tube?


----------



## erol/frost (May 30, 2004)

Very tasteful bike.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

Boing


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Sizing*

How did you come up with the sizing?


----------



## Chaz_cycles (Apr 14, 2002)

*Nice bike*

I am thinking of putting my Salsa La Raza in retirement and getting a new Soulcraft. I really like the idea of getting a custom fit. They are a local company and it is always nice to support a good local builder.


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> How did you come up with the sizing?


I just filled out their fit form, and then talked to Matt a couple times over a few days.....riding style, problem areas, comparisons to current bike, etc. They used that to come up with some recommendations and a CAD drawing. What they proposed to build for me was right along the lines of what I was wanting and expecting. After I signed off on it, they built it. I'm still riding it, and still very pleased. I would highly recommend Soulcraft if you are looking for a custom steel frame.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

man i had to look at that bike again.....BOING...... i'm tempted to say that i like the look of your bike so much i may get one of my own, anyone want to buy a moots J/K


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

blurry said:


> man i had to look at that bike again.....BOING...... i'm tempted to say that i like the look of your bike so much i may get one of my own, anyone want to buy a moots J/K


Thanks, blurry. I have changed a couple of things.....I put a Reynolds Ouzo Lite on it, and I also ended up with some Ksyrium SL's. Those changes took some weight off, and the carbon fork does ride smoother, though I think the steel fork looks better.


----------



## blurry (Mar 4, 2004)

NO say it ain't so....man i love the way the steel fork looks on the bike. that was definitly on of the things that caught my eye. i'm sure it looks cool without it.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Updated pic?*

Can you give us an updated pic of this "black beauty"?


----------



## rwitte (Jul 26, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> Can you give us an updated pic of this "black beauty"?


I don't have one, but I'll try to take one to post.....might be a few days.


----------

